# OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (DIY)



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

This install was done to my buddies 04.5 Jetta GLI with a Double Din Monsoon Radio. Others can use this as a guide as well. This should contain the same steps if you were to use the other harness for older radios.
If anything is unclear, get in touch with me and I will try to explain it as best I can. I wrote this real quick so I hope it makes sense. Please let me know if something is hard to follow. I will try to change it so people can easily follow the directions. 
_If you want to add this DIY to your website, or use it somewhere else, go ahead, just give credit where credit is due. Letting me know would be cool too just so I can see it being used somewhere else._








*Enjoy!*








(fig 1) - In this picture, I am showing you the back of the black connector the OEM directions so vaguely speak of. This is the important one. The other 2 will not need to be modified.








(fig 1.1) - Here I am showing you the pin that will need to be removed to accept the new pin located on the OEM iPOD harness.








(fig 1.2) - This pink (may be a different color on your harness) bar needs to be pulled out so you can push the pin out shown in figure 1.1. The pin shown in figure 1.1 will not come out unless this is removed.








(fig 1.3) - Just showing you the bar fully removed. Don't destroy this or discard it. You will need to re-insert it later on.








(fig 1.4) - This is the tool used to remove the pin from the connector. This tool is available in a kit from your local MAC tool dealer. This is not the OEM tool but works just as well. 
*Don't have the right tools? Heres a little trick:*
If you do not have access to this tool or you do not want to pay for it, you can use 2 safety pins to remove the pin from the connector. Bend the 2 safety pins straight, then insert the pointed ends into the holes on either side of the pin that needs to be removed. Push the safety pins as far as you can. You might even feel the pins "click" in. Once you have done this, take the wire from the back side and gently pull and wiggle the wire out. *Be careful though!* If you did not properly release the pin from the connector, you can pull the wire right out of the pin and the pin will stay inside the connector! If you look at figure 1.8, you can see the small metal tab that needs to be pushed in to properly release the pin from its connector.








(fig 1.5) - This shows you the pin removal tool inserted into the proper pin slot. Once pushed in all the way, you can gently pull and wiggle the wire from the back side. If done carefully, the pin should release from the connector without too much trouble. Refer above were it says be careful in bold for a little warning.








(fig 1.6) - The pin is removed from the connector.








(fig 1.7) - The piece pointed out in the picture is included in the OEM iPOD kit. This connector will be installed on the pin you just removed from the OEM radio harness (fig 1.6).








(fig 1.8) - Here I am pointing out the tab on the pin that was removed from the OEM radio harness. There is another tab on the opposite side, (not shown). These were more than likely bent in when you removed it from your OEM radio connector. These will need to be bent back out slightly so it will catch on the new connector shown above in figure 1.7.








(fig 1.9) Shown is the provided connector found in your OEM iPOD kit (fig 1.7) and the ground wire pulled from your OEM radio harness (fig 1.6). The ground wire will only insert into this connector one way, so try it until you get it to slide and clip in.








(fig 2.0) - Here I am pointing out the 2 wires located on the OEM iPOD harness.








(fig 2.1) - Take the wire from the OEM iPOD harness that has the connector already installed on it (shown in figure 2.0), and connect it to the connector you installed on your OEM radio harness (fig 1.9).








(fig 2.2) - Take the other wire from the OEM iPOD harness, the one with a pin only, (shown in figure 2.0), and install it where you removed the original pin from the OEM radio connector (fig 1.1)








(fig 2.3) - Remember the pink bar you removed in figure 1.2? Well make sure your wires and pins are inserted all the way into the connector and reinsert the bar into its slot.








(fig 2.4) Look at your OEM radio harness. You should see a blue plug as pointed out above. This is your CD changer harness. You will not be able to use your CD changer anymore. This plug will unclip from the main radio connector. Once removed, tuck this away in your dash. Now, take the blue plug from your OEM iPOD harness, and put it where the CD changer plug used to be.








(fig 2.5) - These are the six torx screws that needed to be removed. Depending on your model / year there might be more screws hidden. Anyway, remove the screws and carefully tug on the glovebox until it pops out. Be careful not to crack the side panel located on the side of the dash.








(fig 2.6) - This is where I chose to install the "brains" of the OEM iPOD unit. This cage is located above the radio. On older models with the cup holder in the dash, you probably won't have this. Also, single din radio owners might be lacking this area also. Just install it out of the way. Choose your location wisely. Use the zip ties to anchor it down otherwise it may rattle. Also, make sure the wires will reach the unit easily.








(fig 2.7) - This hole was located on the top of my glovebox. This is a factory opening. I did not want to cut my glovebox so this hole worked perfectly.








(fig 2.8) - Shows the glove box installed and iPOD connector hanging.








(fig 2.9) - Shows the VW symbol that momentarily displays itself on your iPOD when first connected.








(fig 3.0) - Shows the radio with the iPOD playing. The radio automatically defaults to CD 6 when playing from the iPod.


_Modified by dwilkins at 8:36 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

One of the best D.I.Y.s I've ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

Stuffing all that wiring out of the way was like stuffing 100 lbs of s__t int a 10 lb bag







Especially if you have the old single-DIN VW radio + single-DIN VW CD player. _Especially_ when you add a mobile phone handsfree kit on top of all that!
Anyway, good write-up. The included instructions weren't exactly fool-proof.


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (Helicon Twist)*

Thanks for the compliments fellas. I finally got around to adding the descriptions. 
Like I stated in my first post, if anything is unclear, get in touch with me and I will try to explain it as best I can. I wrote this real quick so I hope it makes sense. Please let me know if something is hard to follow. I will try to change it so people can easily follow the directions.


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

The pictures are currently down. They should be back up by 9:00am EST on 03/12/06
My host is doing routine maintenance. Just thought I'd give you all a heads up.


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks Dave - far more helpful than the instructions that came with the thing


----------



## 93VdubSLC (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Wolf)*

just wanted to say that was one hell of a good write-up, picked up the adapter from vw tonite, started at 6 and finished at 8, very very good instructions, toughest part was getting the headunit out without having the little tool. sound is so much better then usng the itrip. just to add somehting for someone who may be having trouble getting the pin out, i used a paper clip with the plastic coating skinned off and wedged 2 of them in and it popped right out.
thanks
troy


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (93VdubSLC)*

Thanks 93VdubSLC. I'm glad you found the instructions helpful and easy to follow. Good call on the paperclips, they work too. Whatever is skinny enough to fit within the holes should do just fine!


----------



## sonicGLI (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

Good writeup! Could you provide a little info on how the iPod functions when plugged in? In other words, do you simply use the Monsoon's seek up/down buttons to go from one song to the next? Does it work with play lists/etc? Do the iPod controls work when plugged in?
I currently have the Monster iCruze and I'm not completely satisfied with the functionality it provides.


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (sonicGLI)*

I have yet to read the manual for the adaptor. So i don't know all of its functionality, but once plugged in, your ipod must be controlled by the radio. The ipod can not be used to switch songs / playlists manually, it must be done by the radio or you can unplugging the ipod from its connector, switch the playlist, then plug it back in. A real PITA if you ask me.
As for switching songs, just use the same buttons as you would if a CD was inserted. Track Up / Down switches songs, if you hold the track up / down it will fast-forward / rewind, etc. I'm not sure if you can switch to a different playlist yet. You might be able to but until i read the manual, i can't say for sure. Maybe someone else who has taken the time to read the instructions can chime in.


----------



## FasTdi (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

I asked ECS Tuning if the OEM radio will show the titles of each of the songs on the LCD display, they replied to me that yes, can you confirm that? How is the sound quality, as good as if you were playing a cd?
Thanks
Benjamin


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (FasTdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasTdi* »_I asked ECS Tuning if the OEM radio will show the titles of each of the songs on the LCD display, they replied to me that yes, can you confirm that? How is the sound quality, as good as if you were playing a cd?
Thanks
Benjamin

The song title is not displayed. Track numbers only. Look at figure 3.0, what you see there is what you get.
As for sound quality, its better than using a tape adaptor or sending it to your radio via fm freq.


----------



## Ru_VR6 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

Nice DIY,
lost the pink bar, is that needed?
also there is a lot of static, when the volume is low.
anyone else?


----------



## dwilkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (Ru_VR6)*

you might be able to get away with not having one. The pink bar ensures all the pins stay within the connector when you plug it in. it possible that a pin can push out when plugging your harness back into your radio, or the pins might loosen up over time and cause bad / no contact. 
Personally, if it was me, I would want it back in there. I would look for it real hard or pick one up from someone.
As far as static goes, mine is clear as day. No problems at all. The sound quality surpasses the old tape convertor i was using 10 fold.


_Modified by dwilkins at 2:32 AM 3-25-2006_


----------



## mr-pmosh (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*








































































I just installed the Ipod Interface today with the help of your DIY, Great help worked like a charm
I got 2 OEM iPOD harnesses in the box that got me kind of confused.
Thanks again


----------



## britvelo (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

where is the best place to buy this from ??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (britvelo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britvelo* »_where is the best place to buy this from ??

Me







But there are better adapters.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## dwilkinsjr (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (britvelo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britvelo* »_where is the best place to buy this from ??

Spend the extra coin and get the Dension Ice Link unit. While the OEM unit works perfectly fine, the fact that you cant browse the iPOD when plugged in is asinine.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkinsjr)*

Nice write-up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

so... can i use the OEM Gamma HU and single disc CD player with the VW iPod integration kit? i just want to double check before i drop the cash on it.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkinsjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dwilkinsjr* »_Spend the extra coin and get the Dension Ice Link unit. While the OEM unit works perfectly fine, the fact that you cant browse the iPOD when plugged in is asinine.

Well, you can't quite do this with the Dension either, until you 1) disconnect the iPod 2) change some Dension-supplied setting and 3) reconnect the iPod. Not too practical for when you're driving alone in the car.
To answer the above question: yes, this works with the Gamma. This same adapter, with the same P/N, is sold by VW in overseas markets.


----------



## Ipodman (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

Hello, I'm wondering how you control this part. do you have any instructions for this part.


----------



## mjmills (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (Ipodman)*

i have the vw oem setup in my car, and have one or two little niggles, the first is that when i jump tracks using the standard buttons it always jumps 2 tracks at a time. The current playlist also plays a half second of the current track twice, and then changes playlist.
Other than that i love the device, the sound quality is great!
Is there any way of doing a firmware update to the ipod adapter?
Regards,
Matt


----------



## cheyanqui (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (mjmills)*

I am looking at installing the VW iPod OEM kit (VW Part #1K0051444)
into a 2002 Jetta Wagon, using the Monsoon double-DIN, and am hoping to get a few questions answered:
1. Is this the best option out there in terms of iPod functionality (see song names, choosing playlists, scrolling from the steering wheel)? It seems clear that the song quality is good
2. VW Dealer in Arlington, VA wants $350 parts & labor ($160 parts only + tax) to install. Does that sound right? I think I need a pro install since they claim a DIY would void the CPO warranty (2 yrs left).
3. Antenna. In removing my double-DIN, I broke off the tip of the antenna cable. Any suggestions on replacing it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (cheyanqui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheyanqui* »_I am looking at installing the VW iPod OEM kit (VW Part #1K0051444)
into a 2002 Jetta Wagon, using the Monsoon double-DIN, and am hoping to get a few questions answered:
1. Is this the best option out there in terms of iPod functionality (see song names, choosing playlists, scrolling from the steering wheel)? It seems clear that the song quality is good

Not really, the radio will display only track numbers, and the ipod will display only track titles, all ipod controls and displays beyond basic song titles will be disabled
My suggestion would be the[ Dice Electronics - i-VW-R /URL],
as it will do everything the OEM unit does, as well as allow you to use the controls of the ipod, to better help you use your ipod however you see fit


_Quote, originally posted by *cheyanqui* »_2. VW Dealer in Arlington, VA wants $350 parts & labor ($160 parts only + tax) to install. Does that sound right? I think I need a pro install since they claim a DIY would void the CPO warranty (2 yrs left).

thats a bit steep, the install of the dice is slightly easier, and can be done in your driveway in just a few min, but if you'd like you can have a profesional install it, and most anywhere will do it for less than $90 labor
your radio slides out easily with radio removal keys
[URL="http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/42ND_42_002.html"]http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

_Quote, originally posted by *cheyanqui* »_3. Antenna. In removing my double-DIN, I broke off the tip of the antenna cable. Any suggestions on replacing it?

does it still make enough contact to work?


----------



## patacone (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (cheyanqui)*

I broke my antenna connector too. I have a double-din monsoon am/fm cassette/single cd in a 2003 VW Jetta Wolfsburg. In the process of trying to remove the stereo keys, I pulled the stereo out too far and cracked the connector from the antenna to the radio, as well as the plastic brackets that hold the antenna cable in place. I tried taping it in place with electical tape, but I can't get reception. Have you had any success getting yours fixed/replaced? Any suggestions, anyone


----------



## instructor911 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

I really liked this post and it worked for me - except for one thing. I have the sirius satellite option installed and running PRIOR to this installation - now the ipod works but the SAT button doesn't switch over to Sirius - has this happened to anyone else? Any thoughts?
2006 GTI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (instructor911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instructor911* »_I really liked this post and it worked for me - except for one thing. I have the sirius satellite option installed and running PRIOR to this installation - now the ipod works but the SAT button doesn't switch over to Sirius - has this happened to anyone else? Any thoughts?
2006 GTI

did you use the sat radio pass thru?


----------



## DieTurboFrau (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

I can't see the images.


----------



## cfstephens72 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (DieTurboFrau)*

Yes, please help with finding the pictures... I need to get the OEM adapter installed into my 07 GLI and the instruction manual is very vague!
HELP!!!


----------



## shdowflare (Mar 22, 2008)

No pics for me either....anyone got em?
Getting ready to do this soon...
Thanks!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (shdowflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shdowflare* »_No pics for me either....anyone got em?
Getting ready to do this soon...
Thanks!


Look at how old the OP is...
"dwilkins last posted at 11:35 AM 3-25-2006 to "


----------



## edcorry (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (dwilkins)*

Hi, I'm trying to follow your directions for installing your ipod interface into your GLI, which is just what I am going to do. But unfortunately the photos are no longer there. Is there any way you can send them to me so I can take your step-by-step advice? Thanks a lot for any help you might be able to provide. Specifically, I'm having a hard time taking apart my center console to route a cable into it in a clean way. -Keith


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: OEM VW iPOD Adaptor Installation (edcorry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edcorry* »_Hi, I'm trying to follow your directions for installing your ipod interface into your GLI, which is just what I am going to do. But unfortunately the photos are no longer there. Is there any way you can send them to me so I can take your step-by-step advice? Thanks a lot for any help you might be able to provide. Specifically, I'm having a hard time taking apart my center console to route a cable into it in a clean way. -Keith

I stopped updating this thread and removed the pictures a while ago. What you want is the "newer" thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2887158


----------

